# my tegu



## tupifan (Nov 25, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/?action=view&current=SL550205-1.flv">http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 0205-1.flv</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/Kopievanfotos012Small.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 2Small.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/fotos022.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... tos022.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/fotos016Small.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 6Small.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/boris039_edited.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... edited.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/fotos014Small.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 4Small.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/boris%20and%20raimond/fotos012Small.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 2Small.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## COWHER (Nov 25, 2007)

lol feisty Colombian lol :lol: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dorton (Nov 25, 2007)

He's a beaut! He's the healthiest looking columbian I think I've seen, good job.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 25, 2007)

cool video bro...what kind of fish are you giving him? looks like sardines!


----------



## tupifan (Nov 27, 2007)

Scardinius erythrophthalmus
it's a commen fich around here, i always bring some home when i go fiching(when i catch anything)


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome pictues and video, he has some nice colors on him!!


----------



## olympus (Nov 27, 2007)

Real nice tegu, he looks pretty hungry.


----------



## Mike (Nov 27, 2007)

Great vids.


----------



## nat (Nov 27, 2007)

that's the beefiest columbian I have ever seen... and I mean that in the best way! You've done a great job with him


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

that's a awesome columbian you got there

nat, i need your help
i am trying to order a red tegu and i just can't seem to find a good company or a store that will ship to the Vancouver area in Canada, since you and i both live in vancouver, may i ask how you got your beautiful red tegu? it needs to be done sometime this weekend, so please respond, thanks
-David


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 30, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> nat, i need your help
> i am trying to order a red tegu and i just can't seem to find a good company or a store that will ship to the Vancouver area in Canada, since you and i both live in vancouver, may i ask how you got your beautiful red tegu? it needs to be done sometime this weekend, so please respond, thanks
> -David


Try sending her a PM just in case she doesn't see this thread.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 30, 2007)

sigh, I wished I lived in the states, where everything else is cheaper, and easier to get, then again i'll miss all my friends and everything else that I have been living with for the past 8 1/2 years
sorry, that just came out randomly


----------



## nat (Nov 30, 2007)

I sent you a pm  do you mind me asking why you need it right this weekend ? that might make things rather difficult as it is friday already


----------



## COWHER (Nov 30, 2007)

his parents gave him a time limit


----------



## nat (Nov 30, 2007)

well I know where to get arg. black and whites but reds may take a while... I will pm him instead of hijack this thread  its too pretty of a colmbian not to have center stage


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 9, 2008)

golden tejus are nice.


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

I seen in the first video you had oranges in the cage....Thats a big no no lol they can eat fruits yah but definately not oranges or any citris fruits


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

But in all he looks really healthy nice shiny skin


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 9, 2008)

Golds look great, but are not well known for getting very tame.


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Golds look great, but are not well known for getting very tame.



Yah I think thats gonna be my next project getting a Colombian tegu i think i could tame it if I get it at a very young age well then again it is there natural instinct to be aggressive


----------



## tupifan (Jan 27, 2008)

here are some pics of my female colombian.her tail was almost bitten of by the male, it had to be amputated.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/SL551409.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551409.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/SL551408.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551408.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/SL551392.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551392.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/SL551391.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551391.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/SL551390.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551390.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/SL551386.jpg">http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551386.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p299/tupifan/?action=view&current=SL551423.flv">http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p299 ... 551423.flv</a><!-- m -->

thanks for al the great replys


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool tegu, I have thought about trying to breed the Golds.


----------



## tupifan (Jan 29, 2008)

why didn't/don't you


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 29, 2008)

thats a nice colombian. really calm too.
i had one that would bite my finger..
but they look great.


----------



## AB^ (Feb 1, 2008)

Tupifan, are you trying to breed yours?
I have a lot of interest in getting a male for my female and trying to breed them.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 1, 2008)

I will, give me some time to set it up. It will be a little while, I am kinda picky when it comes to breeding, I will need to find some real nice ones to start with. The ones on KS are a bit dark, I would rather get some of the lighter golds.


----------



## tupifan (Feb 3, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Tupifan, are you trying to breed yours?
> I have a lot of interest in getting a male for my female and trying to breed them.



when my new viv is ready i'm going to reintroduce them, and hope fotrr the best. i'll be happy when they get allong.

does annyone know wether the male enters the females territorium or the other way around?


----------



## tupifan (Feb 7, 2008)

some pics in her new substrate









[/img]


----------

